# Can't wait to get my Humidor from Waxing Moon!



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 66694


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Make sure you post a lot of hi-res pics when you get it


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

looks like a beaut!


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

Super slick!!


----------



## slash (Apr 18, 2012)

I began a WMWH discussion with Ed in December 2011 and over the course of a month we settled on a design 17H x 12W x 12D in wenge and black palm. After a 50% deposit the build began early January with great progress pictures. Upon completion the balance owing and a shipping charge was paid.

Delivery took longer than we expected due to the shipper goofing up with the label, nothing we can do about 3rd parties.

The custom WMWH146 finally arrived and looked stunning. After a few days of seasoning... 

I'll let Ed post up some pictures or I can. It is well documented from design to workshop and my experience since February 17, 2012.


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics of this humi


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Would love to see those pics Slash.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Use it in good health!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ed does quality work that's for sure.
Beautiful!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone out there that wants to share a pic of their Waxing Moon humidor, please do!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

My humidor is shipping this week! Can't wait to season her!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 66745
View attachment 66744
A couple of pics of my humidor before it left Ed's shop today. Will post more when I get it Tuesday!
View attachment 66745
View attachment 66744
View attachment 66746


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 66747
View attachment 66748


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats Charles... I've heard nothing but great things on Ed's work!!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I got my hygrometer and HF beads. Now I just need my WM humidor to season. Come on Tuesday!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, here she is, in all her glory! Ed-Waxing Moon Wood: You are THE MAN! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!
130 Count African Mahogany. Boveda: Get to work!
View attachment 66873
View attachment 66874
View attachment 66875
View attachment 66876
View attachment 66878
View attachment 66879
View attachment 66880


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

looks awesome man, enjoy it!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks good Bro Congrats

Is Ed still in Business I just don't see any build threads and I miss them


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

He is still in business. I guess he is too busy right now to post daily pics. Thanks all for the congrats! Will post pics once she is loaded.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice humi, I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I'm seasoned and partially stocked! RH is rock solid at 65%. Man, I love this thing. Such a nice seal. Will post pics when my stock is up!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

stunning!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful humidor! Ed sure does fantastic work.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

That is sharp. Beautiful wood grain, I can see why your excited.I have heard nothing but good things about waxing moon. They have great prices considering your getting a custom made humidor. I think my next humidor will be from there.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I got the bottom shelf stocked!

View attachment 67268
View attachment 67269
View attachment 67270


----------

